# Stuck presta valve?



## MX304 (Nov 25, 2010)

I was putting new tubes in my tires today and have a problem I have never come across before. In one tube, the presta valve won't let air in the tire. I can press it down like normal once it is unscrewed, but no matter what I do, I can't get any air in the tire. I even screwed a schrader valve adapter on and hit it with 125psi from an air tank. Any ideas?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Silicone oil?*



MX304 said:


> I was putting new tubes in my tires today and have a problem I have never come across before. In one tube, the presta valve won't let air in the tire. I can press it down like normal once it is unscrewed, but no matter what I do, I can't get any air in the tire. I even screwed a schrader valve adapter on and hit it with 125psi from an air tank. Any ideas?


Are you saying that the valve goes down, but still won't let air into the tube? If this is the case, then your vavle is most likely shot. The only hope would be to dribble some silicone oil into the valve and hope it frees up. You need to use silicone because other oils will rot the tube and the valve seal.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

MX304 said:


> I was putting new tubes in my tires today and have a problem I have never come across before. In one tube, the presta valve won't let air in the tire. I can press it down like normal once it is unscrewed, but no matter what I do, I can't get any air in the tire. I even screwed a schrader valve adapter on and hit it with 125psi from an air tank. Any ideas?


I had the opposite problem in that I could not release air pressure. It would inflate okay. I finally realized that when I put the pump nozzle on to far it was jamming the valve inward down into the stem and it could not release. I wonder if your valve got pulled the opposite direction when removing the pump head.

When you press it down like normal air is releasing, correct?


----------



## MX304 (Nov 25, 2010)

dekindy said:


> I had the opposite problem in that I could not release air pressure. It would inflate okay. I finally realized that when I put the pump nozzle on to far it was jamming the valve inward down into the stem and it could not release. I wonder if your valve got pulled the opposite direction when removing the pump head.
> 
> When you press it down like normal air is releasing, correct?


It is a brand new tube with no air in it, so I don't know if it would release air or not. I just know that it will push down normally, so it is not completely stuck.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

It's a $4 tube, change it..:mad2: ......the time it has taken you to post this you could of changed the tube and been riding again


----------



## MX304 (Nov 25, 2010)

ralph1 said:


> It's a $4 tube, change it..:mad2: ......the time it has taken you to post this you could of changed the tube and been riding again


I had already changed it before I even posted. I was just curious what might have been causing the issue.


----------



## doogiepa (Dec 2, 2008)

The valve core is replaceable, just take it all the way out (unscrew it) and put in one from another tube.


----------

